# Kleiner, leichter Gaminglaptop gesucht!



## McPizzaHut (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Ja, ich weiß ihr fragt euch jetzt: "Ist er völlig von Sinnen? Ein leichter, KLEINER Gaminglaptop???", aber ich kann bestätigen, ich bin nicht von Sinnen, nein
ich suche einen Laptop für einen Freund von mir, der mich gefragt hat und folgendes will:


-Bildschirm: 13" (kann auch 15" sein) Mind. x768p
-Gewicht: 2kg (max. 2,5kg)
-Preis: Egal
-CPU: mindestens 2-core (vl. i5 2410m o.ä.) mit mindestens 2,3GHz. Vorzügl. aber 4core (vl. i7 2630QM)
-GraKa: gut, vl. sowas wie HD 6850M
-RAM: mind. 2 GB besser wären 4GB
-CD/DVD-Laufwerk
-Festplatte/SSD egal
-Akkulaufzeit ist egal


Ihr seht, er will eine Art "Ding der Unmöglichkeit" von mir, er will eine Art Monsterbook, das gut, klein und leicht ist.
Er würde gerne seine Steam-Bibliothek spielen können, da hat er u.a.:


Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Starcraft 2
Shogun 2: Total War
Portal 2
Magicka 
Half Life 1 + 2


Die Spiele müssen nicht auf Ultra-Einstellungen laufen, sondern vielleicht nur auf niedrigen bis mittleren, besser ist aber auch toll.
Ich hab inzwischen eines gefunden, ein Sony Vaio (Ich weiß, kein Spiele-Notebook-Hersteller eigentlich), das ganz ok sein sollte.
Es ist ein: SONY Vaio VPCSA2Z9E/BI

Wenn jemand von euch mir sagen kann, ob ich ihm dieses Notebook getrost empfehlen kann, oder selbst Notebooks/Laptops kennt, die besser sind, dann bitte lasst euch nicht aufhalten!

mfg

Mc


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2011)

Also die Grafikkarte bekommst du auch in einem 500-600€ teuren Notebook. 
Und die ist das wichtigste, wenn er spielen will. 

>Geizhals-Liste<


Da kannst du dir mal anschauen, was es so gibt.

Interessant wären die zwei Kandidaten:

MSI GE620DX-i789BW7H (0016G5-SKU8) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung 700Z5A, Core i7-2675QM, 8192MB, 750GB (NP-700Z5A-S03DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wobei das MSI von der Grafikkarte her noch besser ist.


----------



## McPizzaHut (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke!

Wie gesagt, die GraKa war nur als Beispiel gedacht, damit man sich von unten her orientieren kann. Je besser es ist, desto gut 

Edit:

Ich seh grad die haben zwar beide nen i7 2675QM drin, der aber nur 2,2 GHz hat. Da wird z.B. Skyrim ein kleines Problem darstellen, obwohl, man könnte den CPU anschließend noch austauschen lassen, oder?


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2011)

> Also die Grafikkarte bekommst du auch in einem 500-600€ teuren Notebook.


 
Unterhalb der "P/L Größe" 39/39,6cm bzw. 15,4/15,6 Zoll zahlt man eben für die selbe Hardware auch mehr, dafür bekommt man auch erhebliche Vorteile bei der Mobilität; der Unterschied zwischen 33cm (13,3 Zoll) und 39cm bei der Diagonale ist schon erheblich

Die Sony VAIO SA Serie hat auch andere Stärken als die für die Größe relativ starke Grafikkarte etwa ein für die Größe sehr hochauflösendes 1600x900 Display und Blu-Ray, ein Gewicht von nur 1,75kg, eine beleuchtete Tastatur und eine lange Akkulaufzeit, zudem ist es wohl überdurchschnittlich gut verarbeitet


Gute Alternativen finden sich auch in der 36cm (14,1 Zoll) Klasse, etwa das Alienware m14x oder das HP Envy 14 (36,8cm), beide sind mit Quadcore verfügbar, das Alienware m14x hat (konfigurierbar) sogar ein Full-HD Display; allerdings sind beide recht schwer, es gibt preiswertere und Notebooks mit geringerem Gewicht bei gleicher Hardware in der 39cm Klasse



> Ich seh grad die haben zwar beide nen i7 2675QM drin, der aber nur 2,2 GHz hat. Da wird z.B. Skyrim ein kleines Problem darstellen, obwohl, man könnte den CPU anschließend noch austauschen lassen, oder?


 
Von den relativ geringen Taktraten der Core-i7 Quadcores darf man sich nicht abschrecken lassen; sind nur zwei Kerne gefordert können sie im Turbomodus wesentlich höher takten, der Core i7 267*0*QM kommt etwa auf bis zu 3,1GHz


----------



## gecco (11. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mir einen Asus G73 um einen super Preis geholt 17,3 Zoll Display der ja zu gross ist aber vielleicht einen Asus G53SW,wenn der nicht zu schwer oder zu teuer ist?
Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden!


----------

